# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Hướng dẫn sửa màn hình iPhone bị sọc từ A - Z hiệu quả

## hongdaoo

Sự cố màn hình iPhone bị sọc dọc được đánh giá là 1 sự cố nặng trên những sản phẩm kỹ thuật. Đối với mọi người có màn hình iPhone bị sọc ngang, sọc dọc hay sọc đen nên đến những trung tâm để kiểm tra mức độ lỗi màn hình, có nên thay hoặc không? các lỗi sọc màn hình thường ko ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến sử dụng máy, những cảm ứng trên màn hình vẫn rất bình thường.



Hiện tượng màn hình iPhone bị sọc dọc có khả năng bởi lỗi của gia đình sản xuất, do quá trình vận chuyển bị va đập khiến màn hình bị lỗi (một trong số ít các màn hình iphone bị vấn đề này). Ngoài ra các sự cố tác động vô màn hình còn 1 số lỗi kĩ thuật đến từ main của máy, dây cáp nối nguồn từ main đến màn hình bị đứt hoặc lỏng, khiến điện áp chập chờn làm cho màn hình đang bình hay xuất hiện lỗi bị sọc dọc ngang hoặc đứng.



Gọi ngay 088.8888.086 để được tư vẫn miến phí tình trạng màn hình iPhone bị sọc từ khoa học viên chuyên nghiệp

Trong trường hợp màn hình bị lỗi thì chỉ còn cách Thay màn hình iphone 4 tại Đà Nẵng mới có thể khắc phục được.

màn hình iphone bị sọc



Biểu hiện trên màn hình iPhone bị sọc dọc, sọc ngang, sọc đen
Bình hay, mọi người có thể nhận ra ngay khi dấu hiệu về màn hình iPhone kẻ sọc dọc ngang, các kẻ sọc này có nhiều màu hay chỉ có một màu đen, đây là hai kiểu lỗi mà mọi người rất dễ nhận thấy trên màn hình iPhone. 1 số biểu hiện khác như sau:

Màn hình bị nhiễu từng mảng điểm ảnh, sở hữu sọc ngang hay dọc
Cảm ứng vẫn hoạt động lúc iPhone bị sọc màn hình được tuy nhiên bị suy giảm dần.
Màn hình bị sọc khi chuyển màn hình, thay đổi màn hình nền.
Sọc màn hình iPhone ảnh hưởng lớn đến người sử dụng

Nguyên nhân màn hình iPhone bị sọc dọc, sọc ngang hoặc sọc đen
Nguyên nhân sự màn hình iPhone bị sọc không phải do lỗi từ nhà sản xuất. Apple luôn mang đến người dùng trải nghiệm màn hình cao nhất, các màn hình Retina đều được kiểm tra rất tốt về chất lượng mạch, mặt nền, .. do thế chỉ xuất hiện 1 vài trường hợp hi hữu trên iPhone bị sọc màn hình vì lỗi dây chuyền tự động.

Nguyên nhân chính của sự cố này đều là vì va đập, tác động bên ngoài vào màn hình, bị ngấm nước, bị đứt mạch, chập mạch, thay phải màn hình kém chất lượng tại các cửa hàng xử lý. rất nhiều nguyên nhân này sẽ khiến màn hình gặp vấn đề khác nhau, đối với trường hợp màn hình iPhone bị sọc dọc thì là bị rất nặng, những sọc rất dài, to và nhiều. rất nhiều trường hợp này để xử lý thì mọi người chắc chắn phải thay màn hình mới, bởi nhiều Hướng dẫn sửa chữa đơn giản đều ko thể giải quyết sự cố này.



xử lý màn hình iPhone kẻ sọc dọc, ngang hoặc đen
Chúng tôi có khả năng Chỉ dẫn bạn Chỉ dẫn xử lý màn hình iPhone bị sọc dọc, có khả năng áp dụng cho các dòng iPhone trên thị trường hiện nay như là iPhone 4, 4S, iPhone, 5S, 5C hay iPhone 6, 6S, iPhone 6 Plus, 6S Plus. Đây đều là những thủ thuật áp dụng có những sự cố màn hình iPhone bị sọc dọc nhẹ.

Reset lại máy giúp nguồn vào màn hình được ổn định hơn là phương án được ưu tiên sử dụng đầu tiên
Restore lại máy để sửa chữa được những lỗi từ ứng dụng.
Đập nhẹ vô phần trên màn hình iPhone, nếu các trường hợp iPhone bị sọc vì lỏng chân socket.
và những phương pháp trên đều áp dụng trên cơ chế lỗi ứng dụng, việc thực hiện những thủ thuật trên đều nhằm tác động 1 phần đến sự cố. Đối và thế hệ iPhone là 1 ví dụ điển hình, lúc sở hữu hàng loạt phản hồi của khách hàng về hiện tượng sọc nhiễu xuất hiện ngang hoặc dọc màn hình, hay trên những biểu tượng ứng dụng, hoặc ở bàn phím ảo.

Trên đây là bài viết do thay kính Ipad ở Đà Nẵng giới thiệu cách sửa chữa màn hình iphone bị sọc cơ bản.

Trên đây Techcare Đà Nẵng đã đưa ra một số nguyên nhân và hướng xử lý lỗi iPhone bị sọc màn hình. Chúc Cả nhà sử dụng thiết bị bền đẹp !

----------

